# How are you coping with the heat?



## gavroche (9 Jul 2013)

Well, I don't know how long this heatwave is going to last but it certainly affects my cycling. I am not keen to ride in the heat as it drains all my energy and I don't cope very well in a heatwave. The air conditioning is working overtime in my car and my cycling outtings reduced. I am happy at temperatures between 7 and 20 deg?rees. How do you cope?


----------



## mattobrien (9 Jul 2013)

Cycle at the start or end of the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2013)

I was otherwise preoccupied today and yesterday but it's perfect cycling weather for me at the moment. Warm, excellent light, not humid, coolish breeze and really long days. I'll save my complaints for the cold - that's my nightmare.


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jul 2013)

My tan lines are freaking awesome.


----------



## jessculter (9 Jul 2013)

Bring it on I say. 

Only issue I have with warm weather is beasties increase and must close mouth


----------



## Siegfried (9 Jul 2013)

It's only three months since there were snow drifts on the roadsides and the last four days have been as warm as it ever gets in the North East so I'm trying to enjoy every moment and ride as much as I can. I don't see it as 'coping' at all.


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jul 2013)

jessculter said:


> Bring it on I say.
> 
> Only issue I have with warm weather is beasties increase and must close mouth


 

My cycling mates are always going on at me because I never wear my sunglasses. On Saturday a bee hit me square in the right eye whilst I was going at about 25mph. I now wear sunglasses.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2013)

I love it, getting out every evening cycling long may it continue


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2013)

The morning commute is beautifully silky temperatures on bare arms and legs ... the late afternoon commute is a tad warmer and I usually have a bright red face but I don't seem to be going significantly slower.


----------



## jessculter (9 Jul 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> My cycling mates are always going on at me because I never wear my sunglasses. On Saturday a bee hit me square in the right eye whilst I was going at about 25mph. I now wear sunglasses.


I've had 2 bats, nocturnal mammal, not baseball variety, hit me on my commute home from work at night in the last week.

One hit me on my hand, I doubled back to see if it was okay, the other hit me on the glasses. I've no idea how that faired as I was going through trees at the time and it was pretty dark. 

I thought bats were agile and quick flyers. I'm not going that fast surely?


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jul 2013)

jessculter said:


> I thought bats were agile and quick flyers. I'm not going that fast surely?


 

You must be! You are faster than sonar. Chapeau.


----------



## VamP (9 Jul 2013)

Loving the weather!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I love it, getting out every evening cycling long may it continue


I'm even thinking of having a (very gentle) go myself!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2013)

jessculter said:


> I've had 2 bats, nocturnal mammal, not baseball variety, hit me on my commute home from work at night in the last week.
> 
> One hit me on my hand, I doubled back to see if it was okay, the other hit me on the glasses. I've no idea how that faired as I was going through trees at the time and it was pretty dark.
> 
> I thought bats were agile and quick flyers. I'm not going that fast surely?


You're cycling through their feeding zone. It's a dangerous part of any race.


----------



## Irishrich (9 Jul 2013)

I came home with the intention of going out for the usual 25-30 mile ride but was totally drained of energy by the heat and decided to mow the lawn instead just to do something rather than sit on the sofa. One hour later and I was knackered so there was no chance of me doing any cycling today in 29C temps. Gonna get a good nights rest and hit it hard tomorrow no matter what the temps are.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm even thinking of having a (very gentle) go myself!


 

Go for it  so far this month I have done 278 miles which is 100 more than I did the whole of last month.

I think the warm weather agrees with me as I am finding the hills are getting easier.

Also today a very nice young lady, looked like she did triathlons by what she was dressed like, came past me as I was on a gel stop in Darley near the bottom of Dacre Banks and I actually managed to keep up with her going up the hill  ................ then she buggered off into the distance on the flat


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jul 2013)

jessculter said:


> I've had 2 bats, nocturnal mammal, not baseball variety, hit me on my commute home from work at night in the last week.


 
Not wishing to be personal, but do you closely resemble some kind of flying insect?


----------



## jjc89 (9 Jul 2013)

Absolutely loving this weather, up in Glasgow it was around 28 degrees today I heard, been out every day and my tan lines are getting browner and browner! Amazed at how much liquid I'm consuming though, around 4 litres of water a day and 1.5 per ride. Usually about half that in the winter. Not noticing that much difference in terms of performance although when I stopped halfway today I felt a little dizzy as I got back in the saddle. 

Nothing better than going out a long cycle in the sun and coming home to a BBQ and some beers, sitting out in the garden till twighlight - could live every day like this.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (9 Jul 2013)

I'm coping by bitching and moaning, eating Soleros and sitting in various states of undress on the sofa.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Go for it  so far this month I have done 278 miles which is 100 more than I did the whole of last month.


Keep it up!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Keep it up!


 

I am annoyed that I missed 2 days this month but I will attempt to go out everyday but my legs are achy and taking some warming up but that is probably because I keep going up large hills all the time hopefully I they will get used to it eventually.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I am annoyed that I missed 2 days this month but I will attempt to go out everyday but my legs are achy and taking some warming up but that is probably because I keep going up large hills all the time hopefully I they will get used to it eventually.


Well, recovery is well known to be an important part of recovery, so allow yourself some!


----------



## PK99 (9 Jul 2013)

No problem, did 30 miles over the Downs today starting at 10:45.


----------



## green1 (10 Jul 2013)

Heat wave? I'm just about out of my jumper. I don't get excited until it gets to 30+, 45 and above is a little tiresome though. But that's the joys of growing up in the Middle East for you. I'd still have the 45+ in the middle east at this time of year over winter in this country as well.


----------



## Cycling Dan (10 Jul 2013)

I have some nice tan lines. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Jul 2013)

There is an optimum speed for cycling in hot weather -it will vary from cyclist to cyclist depending on your fitness and technique - but basically you need to go fast enough to benefit from the breeze it creates, but not so fast that you get sweaty. Simples. 
I'm enjoying the weather, but I don't think I'm taking part in the tdf when I go out on my bike and I'm quite happy pootling along a river bank.


----------



## snorri (10 Jul 2013)

Having to cope with the heatwave is a problem that hasn't lasted for long


----------



## MickL (10 Jul 2013)

Hay fever is my issue with the warm weather, irritates my throat a lot when cycling in the heat but it hasn't stopped me enjoying the my rides at the moment


----------



## MarkF (10 Jul 2013)

A cyclist was moaning to me about the weather yesterday as I commuted home via the canal, unbelievable! I wish it was like this 365 days a year.


----------



## s7ephanie (10 Jul 2013)

I just set off earlier !!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Jul 2013)

Heat?....this is how it should always be!

I find riding in the sunshine much easier than the cold driving wind and rain that blesses this part of the world 80% of the year.

Heat is what happened in Kansas...this is 'pleasant'.


----------



## Cubist (10 Jul 2013)

Haven't been able to ride to work as every day I've needed the car for work, but making up for it by some late rides..... 9 pm starts with lights for the last stretches.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jul 2013)

Not been out on the road, but parked on the turbo riding in just my shorts with a massive fan and next to an open 6ft window I have noted that my power has been down during this "heat wave", about 10W down on the last couple of Sweetspot sessions (HR unknown since the strap gave out last week and Garmin haven't sorted it yet, but I suspect HR would have been elevated), absolutely dripping in sweat and unable to drink enough to cope with the rate of sweating without feeling sick from all the liquid.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Jul 2013)

Working a 12 hour shift in an un airconditioned machine shop with 40 or so lathes and mills throwing out a nice warm heat does drain me a bit so really have not been out.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2013)

it's better than freezing your nuts off


----------



## Saluki (10 Jul 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I'm coping by bitching and moaning, eating Soleros and sitting in various states of undress on the sofa.


Sounds like me when indoors. Our flat is boiling hot, even with all the windows open. Our cold water Axolotl tank has those ice-cooler things floating in it and being changed every 6 hours to keep the water temperature vaguely cool. The dogs are miserable with the heat and being walked at 5am and 9pm and a couple of quick pee outings in-between.

Outside, for riding my bike, I am adoring the weather. Lovely sunshine, got my first leg tan since leaving Australia and my customers are laughing at my 'stripes'. Its far lovelier outside than inside. I am out on the bike most evenings and its fantastic.

Calipo lolly things have become my best friend in-between clients though. The car is baking!


----------



## Lanzecki (10 Jul 2013)

I'm not coping. I'm in an air conditioned office for 10 hours a day, going outside it like walking into a brick wall. The car is just stupid. My aircon has been, for the last few years has been like an asthmatic, but I've never really needed it.

Monday morning I thought I'd check the cabin filters were not blocked... Here is the result. I'm now having a chat with my local main dealer that's serviced my Jeep every 15000km. If they didn't change the cabin filters, what else havn't they changed. 

I've left the filters out and the aircon is now like sitting in a fridge  The problem is that I'm now in an aircon'd building and Jeep. So when out of them I'm sweating like a sweaty thing in a sweating competition. 

Cycling, 11pm, or 6am (much better)


----------



## SamC (10 Jul 2013)

After a week of cycling in Zante where it was 37 degrees and like cycling with someone holding a hairdryer on full 1cm away from your face, this weather is lovely!

It is thirsty work though. I drank loads in 32 miles yesterday, whereas last week I did the same ride without drinking anything.


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2540903, member: 30090"]By covering myself in mirrors.

Not only does it keep me cool by reflecting heat, but it's great for alerting other road users to my presence.[/quote]


Are you Noddy Holder?


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I'm coping by bitching and moaning, eating Soleros and sitting in various states of undress on the sofa.


 
Come home ABV; it's not TOO hot up here! Mid 20s, so very comfortable. Did the 3 ferries route yesterday (Gourock/Dunoon; Rhubodach/Colintraive; Rothesay/Wemyss Bay) and it was as good a cycle as you could get anywhere. 52 miles though, and not sure if that is what has sapped my energy today! Went out this morning and caved in at the 20 mile mark . So today I am coping with the heat - by being lazy .


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (10 Jul 2013)

That sounds wonderful! I took my hybrid over to Rothesay this time two years ago and tried to cycle around it in a jersey dress and leggings and almost died by the time I got to that posh house with the garden centre. I think it was about 30 degrees that day with no breeze and not one of my best ideas (especially given the amount of gin my mother poured down my neck on the ferry over).


----------



## R600 (10 Jul 2013)

Heat wave' i live 20 miles from john o'groats . What heatwave!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well, recovery is well known to be an important part of recovery, so allow yourself some!


 

Yes I guess you are right I will have a rest tonight as my legs are aching a bit.


----------



## Cyclopathic (10 Jul 2013)

Do they do


Hip Priest said:


> My cycling mates are always going on at me because I never wear my sunglasses. On Saturday a bee hit me square in the right eye whilst I was going at about 25mph. I now wear sunglasses.


 sun glasses without the shading element?...Gogles if you will? It's often hot and muggy but not sunny so some sort of eye rpotection is needed from the beasties and perhaps even a mesh for ones mush.


----------



## Cyclopathic (10 Jul 2013)

R600 said:


> Heat wave' i live 20 miles from john o'groats . What heatwave!!


 Not north of, I hope.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2013)

numbnuts said:


> it's better than freezing your nuts off


None to freeze off, so no worries there!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jul 2013)

Us Norn Iron folk can generally tan burn just by opening the fridge, as a nation - we aren't holding up too well.


The endless stream of char grilled NI resident pics on facebook is making me feel almost sensible. In that, only my calves are anything close to crispy.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Us Norn Iron folk can generally tan burn just by opening the fridge, as a nation - we aren't holding up too well.


 
My Mum hates the heat!!!


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Do they do sun glasses without the shading element?...Gogles if you will? It's often hot and muggy but not sunny so some sort of eye rpotection is needed from the beasties and perhaps even a mesh for ones mush.


 
Yes; these are my cycling glasses (made by De Walt). Available from your local-ish DIY superstore for about £8  ........


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Not north of, I hope.


 
And what is wrong with the Orkney Islands??


----------



## lulubel (10 Jul 2013)

I cycle early, and try to get home before the temperature gets much above 30C


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2542274, member: 259"]The worst sunburn I've ever had was at Brown's Bay in Co Antrim. [/quote]
Your own fault for being in Browns Bay


----------



## Kookas (10 Jul 2013)

How to cope with the heat: cycle faster, the wind will cool you.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2013)

I don't mind the heat. Down side is the waiting at lights and the sweat drips off. Also arriving either at work or home. Have to have a fan on me to cool down after getting changed. Not so easy on site visits. After getting dressed and finding the meeting room is too warm I will almost keel over in sweat unless I can find a way of getting cool. I try and get there early for meetings so I can cool off before getting changed.


----------



## jessculter (10 Jul 2013)

Kookas said:


> How to cope with the heat: cycle faster, the wind will cool you.


Depends how much energy your body uses to cycle faster. More energy more heat produced. In my case I tend to keep below 8mph and only cycle in shade or downhill.

Btw, Aberdeen was cloudy and 15c today. Booooooooooo!


----------



## Irishrich (11 Jul 2013)

I cycled 35 miles this evening in Co. Tyrone and felt better than ever before, no sweating, no dreaded head winds, and averaged 18mph. I was dreading going out in this heat but I guess that a lack of wind is a good thing as it cant slow me down.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jul 2013)

Brandane said:


> Yes; these are my cycling glasses (made by De Walt). Available from your local-ish DIY superstore for about £8  ........


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Jul 2013)

Brandane said:


> And what is wrong with the Orkney Islands??


 
Nothing I'm sure. Just showing my ignorance of geography by thinking that being 20 miles north of J.O.G would land one in the sea. I'm sure that the Orkney Islands are lovely.


----------



## Mapster1989 (11 Jul 2013)

gavroche said:


> Well, I don't know how long this heatwave is going to last but it certainly affects my cycling. I am not keen to ride in the heat as it drains all my energy and I don't cope very well in a heatwave. The air conditioning is working overtime in my car and my cycling outtings reduced. I am happy at temperatures between 7 and 20 deg?rees. How do you cope?


Simple... keep well hydrated. Aim to drink every 10-15 minutes if you're struggling. On longer rides plan stops to fill up your bottles so that you can continue to keep hydrated.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jul 2013)

I don't mind the heat as much but if there's a warm wind


----------



## Kies (11 Jul 2013)

I did 107 miles on Sunday with the temp hovering around 28C. Lots of stops to fill the water bottles and occasional salt tabs thrown in to replace salts through sweating. Felt cool whilst riding but the heat was unbearable during pitstops


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Jul 2013)

I'm taking credit for the heatwave, as I had the aircon regassed in my car just at the start. I'm not one for the heat normally, but after the dismal weather the last few months, I'm not complaining. I haven't had many of the usual headaches - that's possibly due to the Transitions lenses in my glasses...


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2013)

I'm coping much better now that I have lost a lot of weight. What bothered me on a sunny walk today was the cloud of hundreds of flies attracted to my sweat!  

A van driver slowed down and shouted "Oi mate, you've got hundreds of flies round yer head!"

Right, like I hadn't noticed! I'd been breathing through clenched teeth for 10 minutes ...


----------



## HLaB (11 Jul 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm taking credit for the heatwave, as I had the aircon regassed in my car just at the start. I'm not one for the heat normally, but after the dismal weather the last few months, I'm not complaining. I haven't had many of the usual headaches - that's possibly due to the Transitions lenses in my glasses...


I used to suffer from bad black out migraine but touch wood not since I started wearing glasses 18 years ago (god I'm getting old!).


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2013)

summerdays said:


> My Mum hates the heat!!!


 
Me too! I have been barely able to function for the past week. 

Whatever happened to our normal summer weather?


----------



## RiflemanSmith (12 Jul 2013)

I love it, I go out for long rides, in just my shoes and shorts.


----------



## PBB (12 Jul 2013)

Since I started cycling again in 2011 I can now cope with the heat better than I did previously (generally) - perhaps that is down to the removal of some fat, or just better fitness I'm not sure.

I suspect the former!

Downsides are the midges around the lake where I commute past (must keep gob shut) and I have to use my pannier rack, or else my back turns into a mass of sweat if I wear a rucksack


----------



## beeblemaster (12 Jul 2013)

A bit too hot for me in the mid afternoon, but my regular lunchtime rides have been good.

Early mornings and evenings are great though! ;-)


----------



## the_mikey (12 Jul 2013)

I'm coping by sitting in the garden during the evening watching Le Tour De France on my laptop and plenty to drink. I may go cycling tomorrow morning..


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2013)

Not coping well, just about blacked out today 
I was fine riding but we had a bit of an event on our ride which resulted in me standing still for a long time and although I sought shade I felt that weird feeling in the ears and eyes going black (too much blood in my head I think) and had to squat before collapsing


----------



## jowwy (13 Jul 2013)

32 degs on our iron mountain ride today - this fat lardy arsed welshman wilted badly


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (13 Jul 2013)

I have been riding very early in the morning as the sun is just coming up - very comfortable temperatures at that time.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jul 2013)

I'm loving the heat (it's not overly hot in Ayrshire anyway!)  .

I WILL be complaining soon enough when we get back to "normal"; i.e. cold, wet, and windy .


----------



## marknotgeorge (14 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I used to suffer from bad black out migraine but touch wood not since I started wearing glasses 18 years ago (god I'm getting old!).



I started wearing glasses 13 years ago when I was 28. My eyes had got fairly bad by then. The first few days was weird. I'm short-sighted, so when my eyes saw things in focus, my brain processed them as being close. I was stamping about and the floors were sloping!


----------



## Kookas (14 Jul 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> I started wearing glasses 13 years ago when I was 28. My eyes had got fairly bad by then. The first few days was weird. I'm short-sighted, so when my eyes saw things in focus, my brain processed them as being close. I was stamping about and the floors were sloping!



Wearing my glasses makes me feel an extra foot taller, for some reason. And I'm already huge.


----------



## marknotgeorge (14 Jul 2013)

Kookas said:


> Wearing my glasses makes me feel an extra foot taller, for some reason. And I'm already huge.



Long-sighted?


----------



## Kookas (14 Jul 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> Long-sighted?



Astigmatism. Right eye can't properly focus on anything further than about 6 inches, but my left eye's cool.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2013)

It'd feel odd around here if it wasn't 32c. Getting to the season where I ride in the morning, but in a few weeks, I'll have to ride in the afternoons again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2013)

I'll also have to start laying in a stock of Hollywood Epics pretty soon, for the two months or four I can't ride outside at all.


----------



## Leodis (15 Jul 2013)

The heat is ok, struggle with my breathing going home between 1600-1700, that might be the smoking though rather than the thin air.


----------



## snorri (15 Jul 2013)

In answer to the question posed in the thread title, I have discarded the wind/waterproof jacket and trousers, woolly hat and gloves for daytime cycling.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2013)

Definitely felt as though I was going slower this evening but I was too hot to notice!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jul 2013)

Usually going uphill with a bit of a tailwind is great, but at the moment it is a bit of a nightmare. Went up Holme Moss yesterday, my paltry speed almost exactly the same as the tailwind. Result, no breeze at all. Result, meltdown...and this was at 10am

Drinking loads. Yesterday was 32 miles with 3,600ft climbing. Got through more than 2 litres.


----------



## Cyclopathic (16 Jul 2013)

The heat is stupid. Utterly and completely stupid. There is no need whatsoever for it to be this hot and it simply shows that whoever is in charge of this sort of thing is a dick. What should be done is that the hottest and coldest parts of the year should be averaged out so that it can be a pleasant and managible temperature all the year round. Say about 15 ish.
Untill this happens I don't see any reason why I should pay my taxes or tv licence or for any of my groceries. Or clothes. Or beer. None of it until those b#*t*#ds sort their s##t out and make things a bit more bearable for me. (And others obviously, I wouldn't leave you guys out of the deal)
I am sick and tired of walking down the street in my skimpy vest and shorts only to have women staring at me, open mouthed, mentaly dressing me with their eyes. It's humiliating.
No more of this stupid heat. It's stupid.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jul 2013)

I have been waiting for this since Feb, there is no way I am going to moan about. Before you know it I will be back to checking the BBC local news & weather at 6.30am for an ice report...


----------



## sheffgirl (16 Jul 2013)

The ride home is certainly interesting lately. It ends in a series of steep hills which leave me sweating even on a cool day 
Tonight I stopped just around the corner from home and stripped my vest off, rode the last few hundred metres up the back streets in just a sports bra (and shorts, obviously), god that cool breeze felt good on my skin


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> The ride home is certainly interesting lately. It ends in a series of steep hills which leave me sweating even on a cool day
> Tonight I stopped just around the corner from home and stripped my vest off, rode the last few hundred metres up the back streets in just a sports bra (and shorts, obviously), god that cool breeze felt good on my skin


 
I was contemplating that ... I was riding along and hitching my top up and then whipping it back down again when I spotted anyone in the distance. I felt very silly


----------



## DooDah (16 Jul 2013)

Struggling TBO, clocked 37 degrees in the shade and 51 in full sun today. But then I have to work in it all day, so there is Bob Hope of me going out on my bike


----------



## cd365 (17 Jul 2013)

Biggest problem I have is sweat dipping into my eyes and on the inside of my sunglasses


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2013)

It's around 27 degrees when I leave my office near Bury but has dropped to around 23 by the time I reach home in the Ribble Valley - perfect!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2013)

Biggest problem is sleep. Too hot in the house !


----------



## GrasB (17 Jul 2013)

Breaking out the long sleeves & leg 'warmers' again... this time in white. They're like my own personal moving sun shade


----------



## NicciT (17 Jul 2013)

Did a 10 mile sprint yesterday - it took a lot of effort to get out due to the heat - and ended up doing my best time ever. Clearly keen to get back


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Jul 2013)

My cycle cap (Movistar) was dripping with sweat this morning c 07:00, so tonight its gonna be a hot one.

EDIT: not complaining.


----------



## tmesis (17 Jul 2013)

cd365 said:


> Biggest problem I have is sweat dipping into my eyes and on the inside of my sunglasses


 

I use Halo Headbands, which have an internal strip which channels the sweat to the side of the face. The bandannas and beanies seem to be best in hot weather, as they can soak up more sweat. They're not cheap, but worth it IMO. The only downside is they leave a ridged depression on your forehead for 30 minutes or so after you've taken them off.


----------



## inkd (17 Jul 2013)

> The heat is stupid. Utterly and completely stupid. There is no need whatsoever for it to be this hot and it simply shows that whoever is in charge of this sort of thing is a dick. What should be done is that the hottest and coldest parts of the year should be averaged out so that it can be a pleasant and managible temperature all the year round. Say about 15 ish.


+1 couldn`t agree more


----------



## DooDah (17 Jul 2013)

15 degrees brrrrrrrrrrrrr...................I would like 20-25 degrees year round...........thinking of moving to South Africa. Clocked 39.5 degrees in the shade at 4pm today and I am working in someones attic


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jul 2013)

Well ITN News aren't coping very well. Just watched Julie & Alistair and you'd think there was a full scale national disaster going on out there. We've got amber health warnings, people about to keel over, people about to drown etc etc.

Jeez - we spend most of the year bitching about how crap British weather is and as soon as we have a lovely spell it's all doom and gloom.

What's going on?


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (18 Jul 2013)

Yep completely negative spin on the weather from all the local news outlets.


----------



## green1 (18 Jul 2013)

Did my fastest 40k yesterday, wasn't even trying but went 5 mins faster than I have before. Heat... I love it.


----------



## green1 (18 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well ITN News aren't coping very well. Just watched Julie & Alistair and you'd think there was a full scale national disaster going on out there. We've got amber health warnings, people about to keel over, people about to drown etc etc.
> 
> Jeez - we spend most of the year bitching about how crap British weather is and as soon as we have a lovely spell it's all doom and gloom.
> 
> What's going on?


Good news doesn't sell.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jul 2013)

Yeah, we should be showing good new, spending is up, happiness is up, and vitamin D is up.


----------



## y2blade (18 Jul 2013)

It's all good here, aircon in my office..watching the Tour


----------



## Frood42 (18 Jul 2013)

It's been great, and I have been getting quicker on the bike, but I find I am going through a lot of water, and when I stop I am sweating buckets.
Long may it continue!

Although sleeping at night, or lack of has been a down side.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jul 2013)

Siegfried said:


> It's only three months since there were snow drifts on the roadsides and the last four days have been as warm as it ever gets in the North East so I'm trying to enjoy every moment and ride as much as I can. I don't see it as 'coping' at all.


 
This in very large spades. I prefer it cooler but we've had a couple of pretty cr**py years that people have moaned at. I can't possibly comprehend how a lot of the same people can be complaining so quickly about a short hot spell.

I'm loving my riding right now and seem to have a little bit more spring in my knackered knee in the warm, keep it up weather gods.


----------



## sheffgirl (18 Jul 2013)

I now have glove tan lines on my wrists, time to lose the gloves I think


----------



## sheffgirl (18 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2554820, member: 259"]I find riding without gloves scary![/quote]

I've done it a few times when I forgot them, and definitely feels weird, I felt like my hands were naked! 
Maybe I'll keep them, they did save my hands from road rash when I fell off last year.
I just stopped wearing my helmet too and that has taken some getting used to :/


----------



## DavidBlaine (18 Jul 2013)

It's just as hot here in Toronto, Canada as it is in the UK at the moment. I personally love it except when I'm trying to sleep! Riding has been better for me also with my old knees really enjoying the warmth.

David


----------



## Kookas (18 Jul 2013)

After wearing a suit forced me on to the bus, I realised today that I feel a hell of a lot cooler when I'm on the bike than when I'm off it because of the wind in my face. It's only when I go back indoors after a ride that heat becomes a problem.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2013)

BBC News @ 10 tonight: "Britain is Burning". There's the odd bush fire I gather.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (18 Jul 2013)

I've just started cycling again this week, I've been going out between 11.30am and 1pm, usually when its hotest, in a pair of roubaix full length bib tights! I'm doing better than I thought I would being such a big bloke, I cant stand the heat at all but it doesnt seem to effect me when I'm out on the bike for some reason


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jul 2013)

I love cycling without all the cold weather paraphernalia but breathing in the warm air when climbing seems to make it a bit more difficult than when i'm breathing in the usual cold stuff?


----------

